# Smoked salmon nuggets wrapped in bacon



## chesapeake (Jan 5, 2014)

For Christmas I tried something new. Brined sone salmon fillets with a dry rub of 4/1 brown sugar and salt. Brined over night then cut into smaller strips. Wrapped with bacon and smoked for about a hour and a half. Wow!! Turned out great.. Give it a try!


----------



## cmayna (Jan 5, 2014)

Remember........









Until then, you might consider cutting the filet's into the finished size first.  Then brine the pieces.  No matter which way, still sounds good.




Tapayakin' from my iphone


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 7, 2014)

Yes, where are your photos??? Please share!!! Very fun!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## chesapeake (Jan 7, 2014)

Thankfully I took a before pic to rub my buddies nose in it! 

No after, sorry! 













Image



__ chesapeake
__ Jan 7, 2014


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 7, 2014)

OMG---Bacon & Salmon!!!

2 of the Major Food Groups!!

I'd Eat It !!!

Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 7, 2014)

Very fun!!!!! Terrific pic!!!!! Thanks for sharing!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## cmayna (Jan 8, 2014)

Chesapeake said:


> For Christmas I tried something new. Brined sone salmon fillets with a dry rub of 4/1 brown sugar and salt. Brined over night then cut into smaller strips. Wrapped with bacon and smoked for about a hour and a half. Wow!! Turned out great.. Give it a try!


I took your advice and did a similar dish in the  grilling fish board.  Check it out and more importantly thanks for the idea.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/155771/bacon-wrapped-salmon


----------

